
Western individualism may come from the medieval church's obsession with incest - admsg
https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=777276474
======
baud147258
> "How do you still get these repercussions, when the institution itself is
> taking more of a backseat?"

I wonder sometime about those brilliant scientist who just drop such
pedestrian question

